# قاموس المصطلحات الهندسية (غني جدا) Dictionary of Engineering



## بسام.م.ب (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*قاموس المصطلحات الهندسية (غني جدا) **Dictionary of Engineering*


----------



## بسام.م.ب (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*قاموس المصطلحات الهندسية (غني جدا) Dictionary of Engineering مرفق الملف*

المصطلحات الهندسية (غني جدا) Dictionary of Engineering مرفق الملف

الرابط هنا

http://rapidshare.com/files/163611683/Dictionary-of-Engineering-2nd-Ed.pdf.html


----------



## اوجني (19 نوفمبر 2008)

جيدجدااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Abo Fares (19 نوفمبر 2008)

بسام.م.ب قال:


> المصطلحات الهندسية (غني جدا) Dictionary of Engineering مرفق الملف
> 
> الرابط هنا
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/163611683/Dictionary-of-Engineering-2nd-Ed.pdf.html


 
مشكور أخي الكريم.. بارك الله فيك..

ولكن حبذا لو يتم الرفع مستقبلاً على موقع آخر غير الرابيدشير، حيث أن التحميل منه يكاد يكون مستحيلاً، لذا قمت بتحميل الملف ورفعه على موقع آخر..

الملف على موقع رفع آخر:
http://www.4shared.com/file/72183885/939982f0/Dictionary-of-Engineering-2nd-Ed.html

مع تحيــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (22 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## mostafa1982 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (26 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ميالا (4 ديسمبر 2008)

كيف ممكن انز ل القاموس


----------



## eng.farah (4 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا" للزميل بسام و السيد أبو الحلول على هذا الحل الممتاز


----------



## SAIFASAD (21 أغسطس 2009)

ممتاز ومشكوووووووووووووووووور جدا عمل رائع


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (30 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hazem-z (6 أغسطس 2010)

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## حمد اسماعيل (6 أغسطس 2010)

عمل ممتاز جدا


----------



## مهندس مهندس عراقي (6 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Mahmoud ElMorshadi (6 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (7 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mdsayed (7 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله 1000 خير


----------



## ahmed_civil (9 أغسطس 2010)

( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ)


----------



## mohammedsharaby (25 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## Mostafa Farghaly (26 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً وجارى التحميل


----------



## sima (27 ديسمبر 2010)

taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaankssss


----------



## hammhamm44 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

very thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## SAIFASAD (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا كثيرا عمل متميز جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## aqsh (20 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## safa aldin (13 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ahmed arfa (13 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## السلفي355 (14 مايو 2011)

lمشكوووووووووور


----------



## beginner engineer (14 مايو 2011)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## إنشائي طموح (14 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MOURAD1980 (17 مايو 2011)

Thank you abou lholole


----------



## Eng.zeky (17 مايو 2011)

*  جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## Gamal hussein (17 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور أخي أبو الحلول الرابط الذي وضعته سهل العمل جدًا فجزاك الله عنا كل الخير.


----------



## yosra_wael (17 أغسطس 2011)

ممكن رفعه مرة اخرى


----------



## yosra_wael (17 أغسطس 2011)

عذرا الرابط يعمل شكرا


----------



## m.w.a (17 أغسطس 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Dr. Maki Jafar (18 أغسطس 2011)

الاخ العزيز بسام ..جزاك الله خيرا 
وهناك قاموس اكثر تخصصا وهو قاموس الهندسة المدنية والانشاء وهذا هو الرابط 
http://www.mediafire.com/?n4779slb1qke1mt
تقبلوا احترامي


----------



## Tariq Zaid (18 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووور شكر جزيل وأسأل الله أن يكتب أجرك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Tariq Zaid (18 أغسطس 2011)

dr. Maki jafar قال:


> الاخ العزيز بسام ..جزاك الله خيرا
> وهناك قاموس اكثر تخصصا وهو قاموس الهندسة المدنية والانشاء وهذا هو الرابط
> http://www.mediafire.com/?n4779slb1qke1mt
> تقبلوا احترامي




بارك الله فيك والله أفدتنا مشكور


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (18 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (18 أغسطس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## eng mubarak (13 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكورين جداً


----------



## كوكو01234 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

ممتاز جدا زادك اللة من علمة الف الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng.ayman155 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عننا الف خير وبركه


----------



## عمار ميرووو (14 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (14 نوفمبر 2012)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank you


----------



## محمد النواري (14 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## عدي خالد مصلح (21 نوفمبر 2012)

تسلم عموه


----------



## جوكر العرب (23 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هاشم ابو النور (18 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## concrete_ccc (18 أبريل 2013)

ممتاز شكرا


----------



## atefmounir (24 يوليو 2013)

Many Thannnnnnnnnnks


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (24 يوليو 2013)

شكرا كتييير
بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم
​


----------



## حمدي شققي (27 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sabryrs (13 نوفمبر 2014)

بسام.م.ب قال:


> *قاموس المصطلحات الهندسية (غني جدا) **Dictionary of Engineering*


فين الملف


----------



## fatima hussin (22 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------

